# Pro Trapping Petition, updated link, PLEASE SIGN



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

I found the correct link, its important that our support at least matches that of the anti's. Even if you're not a trapper, please show your support.

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recognize-trapping-humane-necessary-means-animal-control-beneficial-humans-animals-and-environment/v8Yz3ryq


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Got it signed


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Signed it.....ton more people need to sign it....spread the word


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Done


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Did it


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Signed


----------



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

If u are members of other forums please share


----------



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

Need more


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Signed

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------

